# Plow A Frame Hits Ground



## B&E snowplowing (Oct 4, 2006)

I have a 1994 GMC Suburban 1500 I have been plowing with this truck for the past three years,however this year the truck seems to be sitting extremely LOW in the front end, in fact it sits so low that when I go over bumps on the road or over train tracks the plow frame hits the grounds, and hits the ground hard.

When the plow was first installed on this truck the torsion bars were turned up a couple of turns,and the dealer told me all was good,and it was,until this year

I took the truck and plow to the dealer today and he told me that the A frame was bent and in order to fix the problem I would have to buy a new A frame at a cost of $ 600.00

I can't believe that a small bend in the A frame would make the front end of the truck sag the way it does. When the plow is sitting on the ground the clearance between the plow frame and the ground is about 4 inches, when the plow is off the ground the clearance is about 2 inches off the ground..

I have never installed timbrens,so should I start there,or should I do like the dealer said and buy the new A frame, or should I crank up the torsions bars more.

I am going to install new front heavy duty shocks tomorrow just in case that might be part of the problem.

I do believe that the A frame is getting bent because it keeps hitting the ground.

OH sorry I have the Meyer CP 7.6' Poly blade with the EZ mount plus system

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I have had a few a frames that were bent, almost like a gentle arc or sag from the pivot to the mount pins. That is not why your truck sags though. Your truck sags because the springs are just shot. you can crank the bars again, but they are over stressed now and you don't want to snap them. Timberins now would be great. Timberins 3 years ago would have been better!


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*low !!!!!!!!!!*

well the torsion bars might be getting ready to give up the ghost ,you might be able to extend the lift by installing a 2 1/2 leveling kit in the front .i don't know if 3/4 bar's will fit ,might be worth investigating .


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

Your shocks are gone. Replace with HD ones and add a set of timbrens. 99% sure you will be set after that.


----------



## RobbieB (Feb 9, 2008)

Isn't a half ton a bit light duty for plowing?


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

RobbieB;522591 said:


> Isn't a half ton a bit light duty for plowing?


All depends on what kinda 1/2 ton your using


----------



## B&E snowplowing (Oct 4, 2006)

RobbieB;522591 said:


> Isn't a half ton a bit light duty for plowing?


Actually this Suburban can push as much snow as my 3/4 ton trucks. I love my Suburban, actually I might start looking for another one only a 2500 series.

Thanks for the replies so far,I am going to order a set of timbrens today and most likely put the heavy duty shocks in today.


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

I haven't met anything I couldn't push yet with mine.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

B&E snowplowing;522622 said:


> Actually this Suburban can push as much snow as my 3/4 ton trucks. I love my Suburban, actually I might start looking for another one only a 2500 series.


darn, we just sold ours  96 with only 90k miles on it, dad drove it since new...good luck with your fix on the 1/2 ton 
-mike-


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

RobbieB;522591 said:


> Isn't a half ton a bit light duty for plowing?


What are you trying to start?! You know how easy it is to get us started. " My Jeep can push more snow than my buddies 1 ton" Yhea rite.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

AbsoluteH&L;522638 said:


> What are you trying to start?! You know how easy it is to get us started. " My Jeep can push more snow than my buddies 1 ton" Yhea rite.


Now you did it
Yhea... I have a sub with a F250 and my Jeep does out push him

You are all nuts, its not the brand of truck, its not the size of the motor. IT"S THE TRACTION STUPID!!!! where the rubber meats the road! You put banana skins on a 10 wheeler and I'll out push him!

I have blizzak tires and my sub has some kind of generic all season tire with 6/32 of tread and I OUT PUSH HIM!!


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I just didn't want to be "that guy". I HAVE pulled out my buddys F250 with the Jeep, and as you know, a Jeep will plow *way* more snow than most BIG TRUCK guys think. They just have Tim the Tool Man issues. ARH ARH ARH!!!


----------

